# Cheap(ish) Two Horse Trailers. Recommendations? (Brands, Features...)



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

Subscribing!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Bump. :wink:


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

What year is your truck? And what is your budget? I was towing with a half ton 1995 dodge, and I needed a lighter trailer. I got a 97 Logan 2h slant w/ walk in locking tack. It weighs 2800lbs. I talked the previous owner down to $4000.

Do you have a canopy on your truck? Depending on the age of your truck, and especially your budget, you might end up with a 2 horse straight load, which only has an under manger tack. Not only can you fit a lot into a truck with a canopy, but you would have more room to sleep. My tack room is a pretty good size, but even with the floor clear, it would be a hit cramped for me to sleep in there without curling up a bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## adeberti (Oct 26, 2007)

*BP trailer and Bed Shell?*

as others have said you can always go the small Bumper pull way and get a shell for you truck. The shell will be at least $1000. The shell will obviously limit your truck capacity in terms of height and the easiness of loading/un-loading cargo (and decrease payload by the weight of the shell)

As of now we have a BP and a shell: we camped a few nights in the bed/shell, but for longer stays we still pitch a tent.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't know where you got a process for a canopy, but that price is high, unless you are buying brand new. Plus if you get one, and put it on, its not like you can't take it off. Especially if you get an older one, as they are really light.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

